# Moonswatch by Omega e Swatch. A 250 euro. Dove trovarlo.



## admin (27 Marzo 2022)

Omega e Swatch, appartenenti allo stesso gruppo, hanno dato vita al "Moonswatch", ovvero il Moonwatch di Swatch. Ogni orologio prende il nome di una missione su un pianeta diverso. Il prezzo è abbordabilissimo: 250 euro. Si tratta, ovviamente, di orologi con movimento al quarzo e non automatici e in bioceramica. Le misure sono quelle del moon originale: 42 mm.

In vendita solo negli store ufficiali Swatch (niente vendita online) di tutta Italia. Al momento risultano praticamente introvabili va verranno riassortiti.

Ecco il bellissimo "Mission to Mercury"







E tutti gli altri modelli


----------



## admin (27 Marzo 2022)

Il "Mission to Mercury" è da applausi. Peccato sia introvabile!

Qualcuno è riuscito a prenderne uno (dei tanti modelli)?


----------



## Gekyn (27 Marzo 2022)

Veramente bello


----------



## kekkopot (27 Marzo 2022)

molto belli. Come si chiama il terzo della prima riga?


----------



## ARKANA (27 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il "Mission to Mercury" è da applausi. Peccato sia introvabile!
> 
> Qualcuno è riuscito a prenderne uno (dei tanti modelli)?


Conosco gente che ha fatto 5 ore di fila per prenderne 2 ( è il numero massimo che un singolo individuo ne poteva comprare) per rivenderli subito al doppio aspettando che li rimettano in negozio per poi comprarlo al prezzo normale


----------



## ignaxio (27 Marzo 2022)

Molto belli. Non capisco però il motivo di tutte quelle file considerando anche il fatto che NON sono in edizione limitata.
In ogni caso prenderò in estate Mission to Mars o Pluto, almeno per differenziare dal Moonwatch originale


----------



## ignaxio (27 Marzo 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> molto belli. Come si chiama il terzo della prima riga?


Pluto


----------



## sacchino (27 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Omega e Swatch, appartenenti allo stesso gruppo, hanno dato vita al "Moonswatch", ovvero il Moonwatch di Swatch. Ogni orologio prende il nome di una missione su un pianeta diverso. Il prezzo è abbordabilissimo: 250 euro. Si tratta, ovviamente, di orologi con movimento al quarzo e non automatici e in bioceramica. Le misure sono quelle del moon originale: 42 mm.
> 
> In vendita solo negli store ufficiali Swatch (niente vendita online) di tutta Italia. Al momento risultano praticamente introvabili va verranno riassortiti.
> 
> ...


A me piace il Jupiter, un amico che gestisce un negozio Swatch mi ha detto che per ora hanno dato pochi pezzi a solo 10 negozi in Italia, ecco giustificato tutto ste caos, comunque sul sito ci sono tutte le descrizioni ed i prezzi ma per ora non ordinabili, secondo me tra qualche mese si troveranno.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Marzo 2022)

E come mettere il marchio Ferrari su una Panda.


----------



## vannu994 (27 Marzo 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Molto belli. Non capisco però il motivo di tutte quelle file considerando anche il fatto che NON sono in edizione limitata.
> In ogni caso prenderò in estate Mission to Mars o Pluto, almeno per differenziare dal Moonwatch originale


Anche io volevo prenderlo, ma fare la fila per uno Swatch non Limited è follia


----------



## Goro (27 Marzo 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Molto belli. Non capisco però il motivo di tutte quelle file considerando anche il fatto che NON sono in edizione limitata.
> In ogni caso prenderò in estate Mission to Mars o Pluto, almeno per differenziare dal Moonwatch originale


Come detto sopra, perché ci vogliono fare bagarinaggio sperando nelle scorte minime per un lungo periodo


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Marzo 2022)

Dei miei amici sono andati a prenderlo a Bologna e alle 5 di mattina c’era già un sacco di gente in coda. Io mi sono rifiutato, non essendo edizioni limitate. In ogni caso i miei amici mi han detto che non valgono nemmeno i 250 euro richiesti. Carino ma nulla più


----------



## vannu994 (27 Marzo 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> A me piace il Jupiter, un amico che gestisce un negozio Swatch mi ha detto che per ora hanno dato pochi pezzi a solo 10 negozi in Italia, ecco giustificato tutto ste caos, comunque sul sito ci sono tutte le descrizioni ed i prezzi ma per ora non ordinabili, secondo me tra qualche mese si troveranno.


Tienici aggiornati, soprattutto per sapere se faranno un restock non con pochissimi prezzi, tutto questo bagarinaggio su qualsiasi cosa ha stancato francamente. le persone non comprano più per gusto personale ma solo per rivendere, vedi scarpe, PlayStation, Schede video, siamo alla frutta


----------



## admin (27 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Omega e Swatch, appartenenti allo stesso gruppo, hanno dato vita al "Moonswatch", ovvero il Moonwatch di Swatch. Ogni orologio prende il nome di una missione su un pianeta diverso. Il prezzo è abbordabilissimo: 250 euro. Si tratta, ovviamente, di orologi con movimento al quarzo e non automatici e in bioceramica. Le misure sono quelle del moon originale: 42 mm.
> 
> In vendita solo negli store ufficiali Swatch (niente vendita online) di tutta Italia. Al momento risultano praticamente introvabili va verranno riassortiti.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## livestrong (27 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Omega e Swatch, appartenenti allo stesso gruppo, hanno dato vita al "Moonswatch", ovvero il Moonwatch di Swatch. Ogni orologio prende il nome di una missione su un pianeta diverso. Il prezzo è abbordabilissimo: 250 euro. Si tratta, ovviamente, di orologi con movimento al quarzo e non automatici e in bioceramica. Le misure sono quelle del moon originale: 42 mm.
> 
> In vendita solo negli store ufficiali Swatch (niente vendita online) di tutta Italia. Al momento risultano praticamente introvabili va verranno riassortiti.
> 
> ...


È un po' l'equivalente del Porsche boxster, però molto carino. Appena si stabilizzano i prezzi diventa un'ottima idea regalo


----------



## cris (28 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il "Mission to Mercury" è da applausi. Peccato sia introvabile!
> 
> Qualcuno è riuscito a prenderne uno (dei tanti modelli)?


Ancora non ci sono riuscito io.
Anche il fatto che sono solo in pochi negozi e limitante. Mi dicono ci son ancora code.


----------



## ignaxio (28 Giugno 2022)

Se trovo mission to Mars o Pluto entro le ferie lo prendo, altrimenti passa il treno


----------



## Route66 (28 Giugno 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Ancora non ci sono riuscito io.
> Anche il fatto che sono solo in pochi negozi e limitante. Mi dicono ci son ancora code.


Dalle mie ultime verifiche in aprile a Lugano le vetrine dei negozi erano ben fornite con tutti i modelli esposti ma era domenica e li i negozi sono chiusi.....
A Livigno ad inizio di questo mese nel negozio Swatch non avevano nemmeno la pubblicità appesa ai muri  
Visti cosi in video o in vetrina sembrano anche carini ma il cinturino è "leggermente" pacchiano a mio avviso.
Non ne ho mai visto uno indossato per farmi un'idea.... più avanti deciderò se buttare 250euri o meno


----------



## cris (28 Giugno 2022)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Dalle mie ultime verifiche in aprile a Lugano le vetrine dei negozi erano ben fornite con tutti i modelli esposti ma era domenica e li i negozi sono chiusi.....
> A Livigno ad inizio di questo mese nel negozio Swatch non avevano nemmeno la pubblicità appesa ai muri
> Visti cosi in video o in vetrina sembrano anche carini ma il cinturino è "leggermente" pacchiano a mio avviso.
> Non ne ho mai visto uno indossato per farmi un'idea.... più avanti deciderò se buttare 250euri o meno


Si ma secondo me son degli orologi da immaginarsi al mare col un cocktail in mano, quasi dei simpatici giocattolini. Alla fine sono dei semplici swatch.
Anche io non sono piu cosi sicuro dell’acquisto. Pero ancora non ne ho visto nessuno dal vivo e nemmeno In vetrina perche per vederli dovrei recarmi in centro a Milano o ad Arese, e se ci vado e perche son sicuro di trovarli, altrimenti è una perdita di tempo allucinante.


----------



## Andris (28 Giugno 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Ancora non ci sono riuscito io.
> Anche il fatto che sono solo in pochi negozi e limitante. Mi dicono ci son ancora code.


su internet li vendono se ti può interessare, ma non a quella cifra...li comprano e li rivendono per guadagnarci ovviamente


----------



## Swaitak (28 Giugno 2022)

in teoria li vendono solo in questi store:
Bari,Bologna, Firenze, Milano, Napoli, Palermo, Roma, Torino, Venezia, Verona

Vorrei quantomeno guardarlo dal vivo perchè non mi convince molto il materiale, mi piacerebbe avesse il feel di una ceramica porosa, ma temo sia più simile alla normale plastica..


----------



## Route66 (28 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> su internet li vendono se ti può interessare, ma non a quella cifra...li comprano e li rivendono per guadagnarci ovviamente


Amico mio sai dove se li possono infilare gli orologi quei simpaticoni vero?


----------



## vannu994 (28 Giugno 2022)

A Torino li hanno in vetrina da un po’, ma non penso siano in vendita, solo esposizione.


----------



## Route66 (28 Giugno 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Si ma secondo me son degli orologi da immaginarsi al mare col un cocktail in mano, quasi dei simpatici giocattolini. Alla fine sono dei semplici swatch.
> Anche io non sono piu cosi sicuro dell’acquisto. Pero ancora non ne ho visto nessuno dal vivo e nemmeno In vetrina perche per vederli dovrei recarmi in centro a Milano o ad Arese, e se ci vado e perche son sicuro di trovarli, altrimenti è una perdita di tempo allucinante.


Si concordo è sempre uno Swacth, un simpatico giocattolo appunto, ma del cinturino che mi dici?
L'hai visto per intero con le scritte su entrambi i lati?


----------



## cris (28 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> su internet li vendono se ti può interessare, ma non a quella cifra...li comprano e li rivendono per guadagnarci ovviamente


Si si, ma se lo prendero mai, non sara ad un euro in piu del listino


----------

